# New Album Release 'Moods'



## CGR (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Pop Corn (Dec 4, 2022)

I like Mood 4 and Mood 6 a lot, and I think Vooudu could sit perfectly in the TV show 'House MD'. That's a big compliment from me, as I have a soft spot for much of that soundtrack.

Great work!


----------



## CGR (Dec 4, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> I like Mood 4 and Mood 6 a lot, and I think Vooudu could sit perfectly in the TV show 'House MD'. That's a big compliment from me, as I have a soft spot for much of that soundtrack.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks for the feedback and compliments. Given there is so much music out there, I truly appreciate it when someone takes the time to listen to what I create.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 4, 2022)

Congratulations Craig. The production sounds first rate! Please tell us a bit about what we’re hearing. Is this your Model D?


----------



## CGR (Dec 4, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Congratulations Craig. The production sounds first rate! Please tell us a bit about what we’re hearing. Is this your Model D?


Thanks Jett – much appreciated. There's a wide palette of virtual instruments on this album. I can call up my session notes for any tracks in particular you'd like details on.

Piano duties are varied, but none using the real Steinway D at the studio. I haven't had much time over the last 18 months to be at the studio for my own music (but have been producing some remote MIDI tracks on the Steinway for a few clients).


----------



## blaggins (Dec 4, 2022)

Really lovely @CGR, I'm absolutely digging all the extra little analog sounding bits and bots and synthy effects all over (and even organic animal sounds). It's a lot of diversity of sounds but applied with a light touch. Your minimalist vibe is really doing it for me.


----------



## CGR (Dec 4, 2022)

blaggins said:


> Really lovely @CGR, I'm absolutely digging all the extra little analog sounding bits and bots and synthy effects all over (and even organic animal sounds). It's a lot of diversity of sounds but applied with a light touch. Your minimalist vibe is really doing it for me.


Wonderful to read that feedback. Appreciate the listen


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 4, 2022)

CGR said:


> Thanks Jett – much appreciated. There's a wide palette of virtual instruments on this album. I can call up my session notes for any tracks in particular you'd like details on.
> 
> Piano duties are varied, but none using the real Steinway D at the studio. I haven't had much time over the last 18 months to be at the studio for my own music (but have been producing some remote MIDI tracks on the Steinway for a few clients).


Some of the tracks were obviously not the Model D, but I had hoped that a few might be just to hear how well it mixed in. They all came across really nicely.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 5, 2022)

Beautiful stuff, Craig. Chilled and yet always interesting. The way you have incorporated the sample/synth elements feels really natural and organic, which is not easy to do. Congrats and chapeau.


----------



## CGR (Dec 5, 2022)

Many thanks Stephen - happy to hear you enjoyed the listen. I deliberated over many tracks and a number of them didn’t make the cut, but I’m content with the final selection. Appreciate your interest and support as always.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Dec 5, 2022)

Hell Craig,
so far I have mostly listened to your albums on Spotify. But I can't find Moods there yet.
Are you planning to release this on Spotify later or are you going bandcamp-only?
Looking forward to checking it out later!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2022)

Bought and about to listen to your new album. Congratulations Craig!

Edit:
Ascender 👌🏾❤️ - Ryuichi vibes


----------



## CGR (Dec 5, 2022)

FlyingAndi said:


> Hell Craig,
> so far I have mostly listened to your albums on Spotify. But I can't find Moods there yet.
> Are you planning to release this on Spotify later or are you going bandcamp-only?
> Looking forward to checking it out later!


Not sure if this will be a Spotify release. I have mixed feelings about the platform, and the musicians seem to be last in line when it comes to receiving revenue from streaming!


----------



## CGR (Dec 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Bought and about to listen to your new album. Congratulations Craig!
> 
> Edit:
> Ascender 👌🏾❤️ - Ryuichi vibes


Thanks for your support again Temme


----------



## FlyingAndi (Dec 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> I have mixed feelings about the platform, and the musicians seem to be last in line when it comes to receiving revenue from streaming!


Definitely. I'd appreciate if you let us know how your experience with bandcamp is in the long run. (Fortunately their mobile app is now much better than the last time I checked).

I love what you did on Ascender with that delay on the percussion sounds.
My other favourite is Mood Six. Is it Noire?
And just like your previous albums, Moods has a high WAF


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 6, 2022)

At this point, I’d love for you to put up just one camera (over the shoulder) behind your Model D and schedule a paid live stream. I’d pay a serious fee to watch you perform some of these beautiful pieces live.

I’d also gladly pay for a video breakdown of Ascender


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

FlyingAndi said:


> Definitely. I'd appreciate if you let us know how your experience with bandcamp is in the long run. (Fortunately their mobile app is now much better than the last time I checked).
> 
> I love what you did on Ascender with that delay on the percussion sounds.
> My other favourite is Mood Six. Is it Noire?
> And just like your previous albums, Moods has a high WAF


I find the Bandcamp very user friendly, and very much Artist focused in terms of marketing your music and retaining a more equitable share of sales.

Thanks for the feedback and glad to hear you are enjoying the album (although I had to look up what WAF means!). 'Ascender' is a favourite of mine too. I had thought about extending it, but feel it "states its case" as is. No 'Noire' on this album – the piano on 'Mood Six' (another favourite of mine – a real dreamy vibe) incorporates a custom multi I created from Dan Keen's BLM piano toolkit. A real "under the radar" sampled piano that one!


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> At this point, I’d love for you to put up just one camera (over the shoulder) behind your Model D and schedule a paid live stream. I’d pay a serious fee to watch you perform some of these beautiful pieces live.
> 
> I’d also gladly pay for a video breakdown of Ascender


Would love to do that! Although I have been intimately involved with the Hamburg Steinway D since the day it arrived at the studio 11 years ago (I even did the crate inspection and sign-off with customs when it was brought into the country) I unfortunately do not own it. The piano belongs to my business partner Allan, although if the concept of sweat equity carries any weight, I feel I’m a part owner!

The piano has an interesting history. Although it’s a Hamburg Steinway, it was bought new in 1969 by a Doctor on the West Coast of the United States. Generally the German made Steinways aren’t easy to come by in the US, so I suspect she imported the piano. The piano remained in the Doctor’s private home, and when she passed away her family had no need for the piano. 

Allan had some piano technician contacts there who alerted him of the piano being available. Although in excellent condition, it was an opportunity to pull the piano apart to check the soundboard, bridge and pin block (which were all in perfect condition), re-string the piano, fit a new set of Hamburg Steinway spec hammers, fit the Performance LX MIDI system, regulate the action and then perform multiple tunings and a final voicing before being crated up and shipped off to Australia.

I organised and hosted a launch event for about 60 guests at the studio, where we featured the piano with performances by Australia’s premier jazz pianist Joe Chindamo, and renown classical pianist Rebecca Chambers. Since then the piano has been used on numerous projects from solo classical and contemporary, jazz trio/quartet, and band sessions, as well as the remote MIDI recordings I produce. I know the piano like it were my own, and have sat at it numerous times and become lost in its sonic glory for hours. Never thought to throw up some mics and capture anything, but that is something I’m hoping to do in 2023.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> 'Ascender' is a favourite of mine too. I had thought about extending it, but feel it "states it case" as is.


As I was listening to the album, there were several times (as with "Ascender", "Mood 3", and others) when I thought "Wow, this is so good, I wish it were longer and more developed". But then I realised the very title of the album was teaching me not to expect that. They are moods!


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> . . . I’d also gladly pay for a video breakdown of Ascender


Good idea. I'll put together something in the next few days, but forget about any payment!


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> As I was listening to the album, there were several times (as with "Ascender", "Mood 3", and others) when I thought "Wow, this is so good, I wish it were longer and more developed". But then I realised the very title of the album was teaching me not to expect that. They are moods!


Thanks for the kind words. And yes, the old "leave them wanting more" philosophy


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

My approach with this album was to create moods or "musical vignettes" and not adhere to any expected structure or length for any track. Many of the tracks are essentially improvised themes, which I then develop if I'm inspired to or feel it's needed. In the case of 'Mood Five' and 'On the Way Home' they are as played, with me responding to the sound and subconsciously creating the piece. Although I can read and notate music, I try not to analyse my own too much or notate it, to avoid the risk of falling into a formula.

Often I listen to songs or instrumental pieces and after a few minutes I'm thinking along the lines of _"OK, I get it, and now here's that part again"_. This may just be a case of my short attention span and impatience, but some of the most impactful music for me says what it needs to say and then departs. To compare that to a conversation, some people have a way of stating something succinctly and elegantly, whilst others waffle on and generally say the same thing 3 slightly different ways.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> My approach with this album was to create moods or "musical vignettes" and not adhere to any expected structure or length for any track. Many of the tracks are essentially improvised themes, which I then develop if I'm inspired to or feel it's needed. In the case of 'Mood Five' and 'On the Way Home' they are as played, with me responding to the sound and subconsciously creating the piece. Although I can read and notate music, I try not to analyse my own too much or notate it, to avoid the risk of falling into a formula.
> 
> Often I listen to songs or instrumental pieces and after a few minutes I'm thinking along the lines of _"OK, I get it, and now here's that part again"_. This may just be a case of my short attention span and impatience, but some of the most impactful music for me says what it needs to say and then departs. To compare that to a conversation, some people have a way of stating something succinctly and elegantly, whilst others waffle on and generally say the same thing 3 slightly different ways.


This is a fascinating subject! I perhaps tend to find more joy in repetition, as Prince sang, both in others' music and my own, than you do; but it is still always a delicate and difficult balancing act for me between overstaying my material's welcome and neglecting to let it say all it could potentially say.


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> This is a fascinating subject! I perhaps tend to find more joy in repetition, as Prince sang, both in others' music and my own, than you do; but it is still always a delicate and difficult balancing act for me between overstaying my material's welcome and neglecting to let it say all it could potentially say.


I agree. I'm certainly not averse to enjoying long form pieces or a great groove which ebbs and flows, and repetition with subtle variation can be mesmerising and really enjoyable for me. I'm probably guilty of sometimes abandoning an idea too early and not fully developing it, but at the same time find it freeing to not get hung up on a piece for too long, or get lost in and obsessed with the details.


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

Further to the studio Steinway D, here's some pics:

Arrived at the workshop a little dusty but in excellent condition:






Restoration work completed, including new Steinway spec 'Abel' hammers:


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

. . . the piano in the studio:


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

A short video clip from the launch night:


----------



## keepitsimple (Dec 6, 2022)

Congratulations Graig! And best of luck with the release!


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 6, 2022)

Liquid shimmer. Very, very cool.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> My approach with this album was to create moods or "musical vignettes" and not adhere to any expected structure or length for any track. Many of the tracks are essentially improvised themes, which I then develop if I'm inspired to or feel it's needed. In the case of 'Mood Five' and 'On the Way Home' they are as played, with me responding to the sound and subconsciously creating the piece. Although I can read and notate music, I try not to analyse my own too much or notate it, to avoid the risk of falling into a formula.
> 
> Often I listen to songs or instrumental pieces and after a few minutes I'm thinking along the lines of _"OK, I get it, and now here's that part again"_. This may just be a case of my short attention span and impatience, but some of the most impactful music for me says what it needs to say and then departs. To compare that to a conversation, some people have a way of stating something succinctly and elegantly, whilst others waffle on and generally say the same thing 3 slightly different ways.


I am probably more of the waffling kind.  Interesting topic to come out of this release thread.

Anyway, listening to it now in the early morning. Beautiful and very tastefully done. Even on my laptop speakers it sounds great.


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> . . . a video breakdown of Ascender


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2022)

Thanks for making this video Craig. Some very creative ideas there. Love that delay on the percussion. Smart and beautiful!

I’ve had your album on repeat yesterday. Steven’s and your observations on the track length fascinate me; those “oh I need to rewind this bit” sensations are really part of the attracttion for me.

One of the coolest releases of 2022.


----------



## Rob (Dec 8, 2022)

Beautiful! well conceived, played, produced, congrats Craig!
(Purchased)


----------



## CGR (Dec 8, 2022)

Not attempting to bump this thread, but I just wanted to express my gratitude for the support you've all provided me by listening to and purchasing 'Moods', and the thoughtful comments and observations. In an era of content overload and social media noise, it's encouraging to know people still take the time to stop and listen to a collection of tracks with intent and focus.

'Moods' had a long gestation period, with a number of tracks dating back to early to mid 2021, and more than double the amount of tracks which ended up on the final release being mulled over by me for consideration. Although I tend toward the minor/melancholic side of the musical spectrum, I endeavoured to have some light and shade on the album, and convey a range of moods and emotions. A major event for me earlier this year was the sudden and unexpected death of a close friend, and not being one for bearing my soul on social media, the energy and sadness had to go somewhere, so is more than likely subconsciously reflected in a number of tracks on the album.

Anyway, my sincere thanks again – I appreciate the conversations and exchange of ideas (and good humour) of the VI Control community


----------



## CGR (Dec 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks for making this video Craig. Some very creative ideas there. Love that delay on the percussion. Smart and beautiful!
> 
> I’ve had your album on repeat yesterday. Steven’s and your observations on the track length fascinate me; those “oh I need to rewind this bit” sensations are really part of the attracttion for me.
> 
> One of the coolest releases of 2022.


My pleasure Temme, hope it helped shed some light on the track. _"One of the coolest releases of 2022" _Hmmm, that's a big call but I'll take it


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 15, 2022)

I have listened to it on my big(-ish) speakers and it sounds so good. Not only beautiful compositions, but also a very exquisite sound.


----------



## CGR (Dec 15, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I have listened to it on my big(-ish) speakers and it sounds so good. Not only beautiful compositions, but also a very exquisite sound.


Thanks Michel! I also worked hard on my mixing & mastering so it’s encouraging to know it translates well


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2022)

Congratulations, Craig!

Best,
Daniel


----------



## CGR (Dec 17, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Congratulations, Craig!
> 
> Best,
> Daniel


Thanks Daniel - appreciate the listen.


----------

